
Elon Musk's Freak-Out Over Killer Robots Distracts from Our Real AI Problems - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.wired.com/story/elon-forget-killer-robots-focus-on-the-real-ai-problems/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I think the real problem is not that AI will take over but that we will use AI
against each other. We are terrified by Nukes but the real danger is that
we'll create weapons that will be quick to kill and never ask questions all in
the name of defence. Nukes take lot's of resources but AI powered weapons
don't necessarily take that much money and the ability to make them is not
prohibited.

